# Instant Slime



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

We've just introduced Instant Slime to our product lineup, and we'd like to give away a few free samples for the Halloween Forum community to play with. If you're interested, just post a reply to this thread. On Monday we'll pick a few people at random and send them some slime.










Instant Slime is a thick, water-based slime product that creates long strings of ooze when dripped and smeared. It is perfect for costumes and film characters needing slime, mucus, drool, ectoplasm or any other nasty goo. Instant Slime comes in five colors: clear, yellow, green, red and black. It can be thinned with water to make it more pourable.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I usualy make my own but this stuff seems to cling a heck of alot better. The clear looks super drippy like *Alien* drool. Cool Stuff.

Marc V.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

This section requires the thread to be closed, so I would suggest any interested members PM Instant Monsters with something like "INSTANT SLIME" in the PM title and they can draw names from the PMs.


----------

